# Handmade, High-quality Turtle/Tortoise Motif Jewelry for sale



## Kristina

Up for your consideration is some of my hand-made jewelry done in turtle/tortoise motifs. It frustrates me that my camera just does not capture the colors and shimmer of these pieces.

Shipping is $5 for as many pieces of jewelry as you would like. Delivery time is 2-4 days. For orders including bracelets and earrings, please allow up to one week handling time as I make those items to order.

Custom pieces on request are also available, I have a wide array of findings, Swarovski, and other beads. For custom designs, please allow up to 10 days handling time. Typically it does not take me that long to make the jewelry, but this close to the holidays, please keep in mind that it is a possibility.

Paypal is the only accepted payment. I may also accept USPS money order, but I make that decision on a case to case basis.

All payments go directly into my tortoise acquisition fund, lol 

Item #1 -

Carved howlite stone tortoise, on sterling silver chain with Bali silver and Swarovski crystal accents in white and smoke color. Closes with a Bali silver leaf motif toggle. (I have two of these available.)

















The price for this necklace is $25. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $8. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

Item #2 - *SOLD *

Green Czechloslavakian glass turtles accented with genuine turquoise and Bali silver, on a sterling silver chain. 
















The price for this necklace is $20. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $8. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

Item #3 -

Sterling silver bracelet with alpaca silver turtle charms. Toggle clasp makes it easy to close - 7 1/2" (I can shorten to buyer specifications on request. I can also make larger versions for bracelets and anklets.)











The price for this bracelet is $6. Anklets are $9.

Item #4

Carved jasper stone tortoise. This is my FAVORITE out of this bunch, I almost want to keep it! It is on sterling silver chain, with clear Swarovski crystal and GENUINE freshwater pearl accents. (I have an identical blue sandstone tortoise that I will be creating with very soon!)





















The price for this necklace is $25. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $8. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

I have a beautiful blue sandstone tortoise that is almost identical to the jasper one above. I also have some adorable little black tiger eye tortoises.


----------



## Kristina

Item #5 SOLD

Dropped glass turtle pendant in vivid purple, green, blue, and orange. This one is CUTE. The accents are purple, green, and orange Swarovski Bali silver spacers. 

















The price for this necklace is $25. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $8. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

Item #6 SOLD

Carved Oxbone pendant. The pictures show it as green tinted, but in real life it is solid black. It is carved with a crane holding a lous blossom on the back of a dragon turtle. (This is another one I almost don't want to sell!) The accents are black and lime green Swarovski.
















The price for this necklace is $25. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $8. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

Item #7 SOLD

Black tiger eye tortoise pendant with two tone smoke colored Swarovski accents, and Bali silver spacers. The earrings that go with this one are slightly smaller black tiger eye tortoises. 

















The price for this necklace is $20. Add a matching bracelet for an additional $10, and/or add matching earrings for $13. Earrings are available with posts or french wires. When ordering a full set (necklace, bracelet, and earrings) take $3 off the total price.

I'll have more to post in a day or two!


----------



## Kristina

*RE: Handmade, High-quality Turtle/Tortoise Motif Jewelry for sale (New items 3/1/11)*

Just a quick update!

The little blue sandstone tortoise I had for sale is sold. The green Czech glass pieces are also sold.

Everything else is still available. 

I have torts to pay for!!!  Help me out here folks, and get something one of a kind that shows your passion for torts!


----------



## bikerchicspain

*RE: Handmade, High-quality Turtle/Tortoise Motif Jewelry for sale (New items 3/1/11)*

I Definately want the bracelet, consider it sold, how should I do payment?..


----------



## Kristina

It just occurred to me that I still have all of this lovely jewelry waiting around, looking for a home. I would really like to see some of it gracing fellow tortoise forum members!!


----------



## Tortoise

Kristina said:


> It just occurred to me that I still have all of this lovely jewelry waiting around, looking for a home. I would really like to see some of it gracing fellow tortoise forum members!!



Hi Kristina
Would you mail to Canada.
beautiful work!
Louise


----------



## Kristina

Yes Louise, I can ship to Canada, I believe it is $2 more for shipping 

#7 and #4 pending


----------



## anora

Hey...

I want some collection of bracelets for the wedding ceremony of my Brother.. Please share some collection ...


----------



## foxboysracing

any beautiful jewelry left?? I have a special turtle friend who is 10 years old and a sweet young girl. Anything small enough for a young girl. It would make a great Christmas gift for her...Let me know. ok? How would we pay? Shipping price to Oregon?

Thanks!!

Dawn

p.s. I am also looking for a concentric Diamondback Terrapin female.... funny?


----------



## Lulu

Is #6 still available?


----------



## Kristina

Thanks for the interest, guys 

Shipping is a flat $5. Payment either by Paypal of USPS money order (see first post.)

Dawn, I can custom make something to fit. Let me know what colors to use, and I can use my own 10 year old for a size model, lol.

Renee, #6 is still available


----------



## stephiiberrybean

Kristina could you ship to UK?

I'm interested in #3 the bracelet, thank you


----------



## Momof4

Are you selling on Etsy? Your pieces are very pretty!


----------



## Lulu

I was kind of wondering why there wasn't an etsy link in the sig line.


----------



## Momof4

You can google on how to make a light box. It's super easy and cheap. Especially with all the clamp lights you may have around. You can choose white or black posterboard to get started. Your pieces will look gorgeous! I may try one just for my tortoise.


----------



## Kristina

I can absolutely ship internationally, shipping is just $2 more.

Steph, I can make that particular bracelet to any size that you would like.

As far as Etsy, I started to sign up once, but they wanted a credit card, and that is something that I never have had and never will have. Maybe one of these days I will get a prepay and set it up that way.

And thanks for the compliments


----------



## cemmons12

Very pretty stuff you are making there! Gives me some great x-mas idea's!


----------



## Kristina

Thanks 

I have some very cute little antique brass turtles that have a daisy engraved on the shell, with matching chain and findings also. I will try to get pictures but it is proving difficult to get pics uploaded since I decided to shatter the LCD screen on my laptop


----------



## foxboysracing

Hi again Kristina,

Sorry. You do beautiful work.... I hadn't looked back at this post in a bit. Thanks for the offer. I will definitely have to have you make something for my friends daughter. Not sure what color yet.... probably purple. 
I also REALLY REALLY like the sound of the antique brass turtles with the daisies on their backs.....  My email and the name of my painting company is Dawns Daisies. Gotta love it.  I would love something made with those if you have enough. I will have to wait for another week though. This payday has been a bit tight. Thanks!

Dawn


----------



## Kristina

Hey Dawn, I'll send you a PM


----------



## lynnedit

Kristina's jewelry is wonderful! As a person who rarely wears jewelry, I will be wearing my tort necklace with pride!


----------



## Lulu

I love the set I got from her a few months ago (the black stone with the turtle dragon), and I just got a beautiful delicate set for my nine-year-old daughter. She is going to love it. It is gorgeous high quality work!


----------



## ShadowRancher

These are beautiful, I may be back for something after my coffers have had a chance to recover from the holidays  Just realized your name says you're in Cadillac I'm home for the holidays in GR (...Well Greenville which is just out side of Grand Rapids, but it's so small that I've met people in GR that don't know where it is)


----------



## Kristina

LMAO, Seriously?!?! I'm from Sheridan!

Thanks everyone for the complements!


----------



## pryncesssc

Hi Kristina , do u still have the bracelet with the small turtle charms?? or what is available ?? the pieces are beautiful !!!!


----------

